# What Linux distribution would you most like to see supported on a ThinkPad?



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

There is an on-going poll on Lenovo blog regarding this.Go and Vote if ur a lenovo thinkpad user(or not!).the same way dell ideastorm worked earlier to select Ubuntu as the choice of distribution to carry,in Lenovo poll Ubuntu is leading the poll 53% voted for Ubuntu.infact all other distros are bleeh..go,vote & post comments.


> *Linux Follow Up*
> 
> *lenovoblogs.com/insidethebox/wp-content/themes/itb/images/posts_06.gif  posted by Matt Kohut on Sep 07, 2007
> I’ve been following the discussion in the comments with much interest and a few things are becoming clear to me:
> ...


*lenovoblogs.com/insidethebox/


----------



## Pathik (Sep 10, 2007)

Ubuntu and Fedora.. My favs.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

voted


----------



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

in this case it is with Lenovo thinkpads-sure they must go with Ubuntu.practically speaking.if these vendors pre-installs and sells Linux,this will be a BIG awakening to masses who lives in the words of M$ fanatics-Linux is not user-friendly blah...Let Lenovo even bundle compiz-fusion if it matures  ..ppl believes aero is what all about!let them know how efficient Linux when it comes to usage,eyecandy and above all the OSS community!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> in this case it is with Lenovo thinkpads-sure they must go with Ubuntu.practically speaking.if these vendors pre-installs and sells Linux,this will be a BIG awakening to masses who lives in the words of M$ fanatics-Linux is not user-friendly blah...Let Lenovo even bundle compiz-fusion if it matures  ..ppl believes aero is what all about!let them know how efficient Linux when it comes to usage,eyecandy and above all the OSS community!


oye prakash, control yaar!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 10, 2007)

Personally I would love to see Linux supported Drivers of all models over Pre-Installed... 

and if pre-installed, Ubuntu is really a nice option... !!! but more than pre-installed linux personaly would love to se full driver support for Linuxes


----------



## Pathik (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ yup praka dude.. Y r u getting defensive..


----------



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

^got excited.  



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> oye prakash, control yaar!


 cant stop anymore  -excited


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmm... I would go with Ubuntu and SuSE.... (Kya karu... I like SuSE a lot )


----------



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

suse -when will they change to apt and dpkg-i want to try opensuse!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ I am desperately waiting for them to switch over to apt. YaST rocks. But if they integrate apt, then it will be the best distro ever. I am surprised that even with so poor a package management system, OpenSuSE remains 3rd distro on Distrowatch.

I am really starting to feel the difference in package management ever since using Ubuntu.... But I sill use SuSE as primary OS.

EDIT :- Prakash, check this *en.opensuse.org/APT for APT on SuSE... I am going to give it a try... in the morning.... right now, gotta run. Assignments. x-(


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2007)

Voted , Ubuntu has 8066 votes out of 15639 votes


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 10, 2007)

Ubuntu rockz


----------



## praka123 (Sep 10, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> EDIT :- Prakash, check this *en.opensuse.org/APT for APT on SuSE... I am going to give it a try... in the morning.... right now, gotta run. Assignments. x-(


 that is apt4rpm i suppose.we need .debs and apt like the ubuntu way.I still hope(heard loong back about a shift) novell suse may switch to debian ways. debs are way better than .rpms -my opin thats all.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 10, 2007)

Voted for SuSE !!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 10, 2007)

I voted for 
Anyone that refuses to carry binary-only drivers, so that all others will also benefit, as it will require documented hardware
I know this is not so possible in reality. But, if a good majority of us show a good response for this, then some hardware vendors will be forced to rethink and might start open up in the specs in the long term.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 10, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> that is apt4rpm i suppose.we need .debs and apt like the ubuntu way.I still hope(heard loong back about a shift) novell suse may switch to debian ways. debs are way better than .rpms -my opin thats all.



Yeah... Dependency conflicts with rpm are really a pain in the a**

Aditya


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 10, 2007)

Why don't they just follow Dell? Afterall they too conducted a successful online poll with Ubuntu at a very high lead and the internet is still the same.  

Sort of waste of resources for them.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^ publicity dude... they wanna show everyone that even they support open source.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2007)

i voted for ubuntu and for support for lenovo laptops for sure is not great
i am still find it hard to configure my biometric scanner


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 11, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ publicity dude... they wanna show everyone that even they support open source.



exactly... VERY SMARTASS MARKETING


----------



## vish786 (Sep 11, 2007)

i would go for 
fedora
OpenSuse
mandriva
ubuntu
debain 

or any stuff which has all hardware supports(like mehul said), along with manuals/tuto how to go about, good community, good support, frequent updates, stable releases,   easily customisable, with an universal installer can support all apt, urpmi, yum, yast, synpatic and other major ones.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 11, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> i would go for
> fedora
> OpenSuse
> mandriva
> ...


wait, wait, wait.....

U need this ALL in one ???

Don't think it is possible in this year !!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Ability for the user selecting one of the above can surely be a reality this year. That is if IBM takes it to their heart.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 11, 2007)

and do u think, IBM will ???


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

^i am optimistic.major vendors shud come out supporting Linux.OSS community dont have "wow" and marketing skills like the monopoly microsoft.if pc manufacturers "seriously" support linux-the world will change.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 14, 2007)

^^ Yep.... I don't know why they are not promoting the products as much as MS does. OK, it's free, so Advertising might not be possible... but at least spread the word more.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

^Ubuntu does!  see!most pc users when asked about Linux answers Ubuntu   while a few years back they all know Linux=redhat...time is changing 8)


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 14, 2007)

^^ Yes.. they do. And that is why more and more people are using it.

I was surprised... I constantly talk about the benefits of Linux over MS windows in front of my friends... and a few of them (4 if I am not mistaken... out of some 50) asked me to burn them some CDs.... And, just to make them feel like they are still using windows, I am suggesting PCLinux OS, Ubuntu and SuSE in that order. (Personally... I love SuSE).... So, times are changing indeed.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 15, 2007)

same same aditya !!! 

I also personally like SuSE. But it is resource hungry, thats why for the friends who don't have that much powerful machines, I recommend Ubuntu Ultimate bcoz it can play MP3, Videos, DVDs out of box ! So they don't have to configure anything !!!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 15, 2007)

^^ One more point that I forgot... in SuSE you have to add repos and then download many codecs for full multimedia support. Tuts are available and you can do it.

But when compared to the very windows like thing added by ubuntu... click and install codecs.... is better for noobs.


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 20, 2007)

ubuntu


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 21, 2007)

Ubuntu rox .. bigtime


----------



## praka123 (Sep 22, 2007)

squeez me! latest distrowatch list reports pclinuxos(kde) as  topper  while ubuntu loses    (coz am a gnome user)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah they say PCLinuxOS has a far easier to use UI than Ubuntu. I haven't seen it in action so no comments from me, and nor do I need a lot of easiness with buttons hanging around everywhere and all


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 22, 2007)

the only drawback in PCLOS is that they don't use deb packages. however, i believe the apt implementation is very good!


----------



## vish786 (Sep 22, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> the only drawback in PCLOS is that they don't use deb packages. however, i believe the apt implementation is very good!



even urpmi is pretty good!!!  Use it once.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 22, 2007)

[[no offense quoted from slashdot comments and own experience]]- 


> PCLinuxOS has so many things to learn from ubuntu, for one spamming everyone's forums with dull advertising of it is boring. Donate buttons on main interface are annoying. Not giving users the warranty they will never make a patent FUD deal with MS makes us insecure. Thinking that including propietary drivers is a revolution in 2007 is arrogant. Spamming distrowatch is lame.





> PCLinuxOS is notorious for showing up very high on their list without being a major distribution. The list is based on hits to their site, so it is in theory possible someone wrote a bot to distort the stats.


*www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu,+fedora,+mandriva,+suse,+pclinuxos&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
 ^^^
foood for thought 
ofcourse i saw spamming for pclinos in many major forums!


----------



## vaithy (Sep 23, 2007)

Dear praka,
  Not so fast  !!  In my office ( all of them windows users) I give demonstration of live cds and ask them to try their own.. then list them by the priority,,

1.PcLinuxOS
2.Freespire-2.0
3.Ubuntu-7.04
4.Mandriva free-2007-(kdelivecd)
5.SAM linux (XFCE clone of PCLInux)

    There are two types of users .
1) thus they who already familiar with Windows backround. (Office goers. and IT employees, etc.,_
2) Thus they who are new to windows as well as Linux.

  So When I introduced the Ubuntu to 10th Std.students and onwards they fell in love with it
But if you are going to draw the Windows users in to linux, then you must select the OS carefully according to their expectation.. 

I personnaly prefer PClinux and its clone SAM linux. Now I has Celina (Linux Mint.3.01).. I 've overjoyed with it performance, what ubuntu missed has been completed by its. Please stop attributing motive to PCLinux rating in DW.  for long Ubuntu held the fort.. now it is the time for young blood.. to day PClinux , tomorrow it will be sabayan or Linux mint.. such competition improve the Linux standard higher.. I see the script- nonsense in the Ubuntu forum.. I am not a techie just a accountant , I don't know how do run a script. Users like me Distrowatch is the greatest asset , Linux vs Windows may be O.K , but Linux destroying the Linux ?...Ubuntu forum is promoting  hatred instead of brotherhood..this is very sad event..
with regards,
Vaithy


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> suse -when will they change to apt and dpkg-i want to try opensuse!



+1  i want aptt in suse...


----------



## vish786 (Sep 23, 2007)

vaithy said:
			
		

> Linux vs Windows may be O.K , but Linux destroying the Linux ?...Ubuntu forum is promoting hatred instead of brotherhood..this is very sad event..




+1


----------



## src2206 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have never actually used PCLOS, but used FC 6 and Ubuntu (still using Fiesty)..and what I find that Ubuntu is pretty non geeky...you can do everyhting (almost) in GUI mode, though I bleive it should be further developed to be a completely comparable with XP in terms GUI functionality. Moreover PCLOS is officially released using KDE as DE, so it is a non option for GNOME lovers like me. Though there is a remastered version available.


----------



## vaithy (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello,
It is wrong to determine the popularity of Ubuntu and distro like Pclinux.. for examples DW figure include only the page hit ranking in its system where as Ubuntu is available free cds through it mailing.. In india and other developing countries where internet connection is low.. free cds are God sent opportunity for them..out of 10 cds I got from Ubuntu I give away8 cds to other and out of 8  two are actually installed in their system.. rest of them satisfied by live cd mode only..  Such factors never documented so far.. so the reach of Ubuntu to the masses is out reached than other distros.. there fore Ubuntu outrank other distro by mile away..This facts has been acknowledged by Distrowatch as well as Texstar (the man behind PClinux).

I am mainly concerned with windows user friends of mine, who wanted GUI like windows and want to play multimedia immediately on installation.. free software philosophy don't work on them.

with regards,
Vaithy


----------



## praka123 (Sep 28, 2007)

just saw that pclinux os got a gnome edition official or unofficial who knows 
torrent:
PCLOS Gnome-2.18.0
*linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=4642&hit=1


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 28, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> I have never actually used PCLOS, but used FC 6 and Ubuntu (still using Fiesty)..and what I find that Ubuntu is pretty non geeky...you can do everyhting (almost) in GUI mode, though I bleive it should be further developed to be a completely comparable with XP in terms GUI functionality. Moreover PCLOS is officially released using KDE as DE, so it is a non option for GNOME lovers like me. Though there is a remastered version available.



actually suse is way better than ubuntu when it comes to 'not using the CLI'. And it also provides YaST in CLI.

The only problem is package management. SuSE really needs apt + deb.... which seems highly impossible in short course of time.


----------



## src2206 (Oct 1, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> actually suse is way better than ubuntu when it comes to 'not using the CLI'. And it also provides YaST in CLI.



Agreed



			
				aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> The only problem is package management. SuSE really needs apt + deb.... which seems highly impossible in short course of time.



 and that is why Ubuntu still adges out a little bit may be

No argument though...I bleive Linux Distros are cmpletely like personal choice of cuisine. I just tried to be analytical, so I caompared the GUI with windows XP.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ Yeah. The package management and the strong debian backend with the added community support...... Ubuntu is going pretty cool.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 2, 2007)

I did not like TP  Well they are having contract with open Suse so they will provide the same only


----------

